# Stuff I want to see happen



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with a lot of people that the storyline is stagnating and therefore there are a few ways I'd develop the story if I was the GW god/story developer

Kill the Emperor - Either he reincarnates or the Imperium collapses, either way far more interesting

Mechanicum turns on Imperium under control of the Dragon.

Deceiver takes control of the Imperium in the guise of a Lord of Terra

Necrons launch an attack into the Eye of Terror

:mrgreen:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I fear that may be drastic wishful thinking on your part 

If we must see change, it will be minor revelations concerning events that will not change the status quo of 999.M41. As for what we would _want_ to see though; The Emperor die and the galaxy be consumed by Chaos :scare:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The entire Tyranid army goes full force into the milky way, effectively murdering the Emporer.  The Chaos Space marines laugh it off and have some brandy, just as the 'Nids enter the Cadian gate, killing Abaddon and the Imperial defenders alike. Then they enter the Eye of Terror, therefore entering the Warp. Khorne was having a nice cup of tea, just when a Carnifex flies through the window and Khorne gets so pissed he stabs it with his sword. Then, as the fluff dictates, every planet immediately dies and now GW can only sell Daemon armies. Tough luck.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Necron have already launched an attack on the Eye, its just taking them a reeeeeeeeallly long time to get there...

CP


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I fear that may be drastic wishful thinking on your part  :


Indeed, I can dream. :biggrin:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> As for what we would _want_ to see though; The Emperor die and the galaxy be consumed by Chaos :scare:


Well it would be more interesting 

However the Emperor being corrupted by Chaos would be good :biggrin:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Black Crusade 13.5 - the fate of Cadia


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

fate of cadia = black crusade 50


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Honsou's Iron Warriors army purging the worlds of Ultramar from the face of existance. DEATH TO THE SMURFS


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

First i like to see the Soul Drinkers become free from captivity, boost their numbers to BT size, and rule their own empire somewhere.

Second I like to see the next and BIGGEST Hive Fleet crash through the EoT :laugh:.

Third I like to see the Necs battle Mars in the biggest war since Armeggeddon! :scare:

I also would love to see Honsou along with Huron Blackheart launch greatest threat to Ultramar since the HH days. YES!!!:crazy:

I love to see Orks in the Octarion War win that bout and start a huge WAAAAGH.

Wow, this could go on forever....


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

The Black Legion coming out for another Crusade and running right into the teeth of the Unforgiven Legion. Lion El'Jonson is awake AND HE'S HAD ENOUGH!


----------



## faultyvoodoo (Mar 12, 2010)

Mala. . malical. . Malice. . right. .

Malice manifests and leads his CSM chapter on a galaxy wide purge, only to be utterly annihilated by Cease and Desist letters from Games-workshop Inc.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

One of the BL's authors has posted something about this, on this very site- if I'm not too much mistaken. His gist was that everything that we see as 'new', say the Gothic War, the 13th Black Crusade, War on Armageddon, are all actually history from the point of view of the teller of the tale.
We don't _need_ to push the story forwards because there is so much history to explore. And not just in a 'they fought those and it all went bang', but we get to see the motivations and ideas that have formed the 40K 'verse as we see it. Just look at the Titan mentioned in Mechanicum, that makes a partial appearance in a later period.
Why worry about what's going to happen when we haven't finished looking at the HH yet? Or the Scouring of the Imperium after that. What about the xenocidal battles fought to wrest back the Imperium after the Scouring and the adventures of those fighting for a re-surgent Imperium rising from the ashes of Horus' treachery? The Age of Apostasy and Vandire's machinations; where did the Sisters come from and do they have any connection to the Sisters of Silence? Hells, where did the Silent Sisterhood go? Macharius' campaign would be an epic series, and on and on and on...
Sorry to beat the topic into such a mush, but I do feel (did you notice?) that pushing forwards wouldn't gain us half, or even a twentieth, as much as actually looking back and seeing just what the victors, and maybe even some of the losers/bystanders, say has already happened. Besides, if it isn't something we've heard about yet then, no matter how far in the past it's set, it's gonna seem new to us.
Dead.Blue.Clown, I think I've nicked your point, paraphrased it, eaten it and then done something quite unpleasant to it. My apologies, good Sir; I promise when I get my next wife-support installment I'll buy one of your books!

GFP

However, so as not to spoil the party too much, maybe we could see the return of any Old Ones who've been hiding. They come out of the shadows to defend against the rising Necron/C'tan threat, the Eldar are re-invigorated and suddenly an alliance between them and the Imperium needs to be negotiated...


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> One of the BL's authors has posted something about this, on this very site- if I'm not too much mistaken. His gist was that everything that we see as 'new', say the Gothic War, the 13th Black Crusade, War on Armageddon, are all actually history from the point of view of the teller of the tale.
> We don't _need_ to push the story forwards because there is so much history to explore. And not just in a 'they fought those and it all went bang', but we get to see the motivations and ideas that have formed the 40K 'verse as we see it. Just look at the Titan mentioned in Mechanicum, that makes a partial appearance in a later period.
> Why worry about what's going to happen when we haven't finished looking at the HH yet? Or the Scouring of the Imperium after that. What about the xenocidal battles fought to wrest back the Imperium after the Scouring and the adventures of those fighting for a re-surgent Imperium rising from the ashes of Horus' treachery? The Age of Apostasy and Vandire's machinations; where did the Sisters come from and do they have any connection to the Sisters of Silence? Hells, where did the Silent Sisterhood go? Macharius' campaign would be an epic series, and on and on and on..


First off, paragraphs bro lol.

Second, while it is true that we're looking at it from a historical point of view and thus it leaves GW with a wide scope to write from, it gets _boring_.

All we've seen repeatedly is loyalist marines vs chaos marines, fighting off orks, invasions of planets and rescuing them twenty years later, the occasional tyranids and tons of imperial guard getting slaughtered or fighting chaos cultists with crappy equipment.

It gets very boring reading about the same things over and over, especially seeing Abbadon waging 13 crusades and failing miserably each time simply to preserve the stalemate between the Chaos and Imperial forces.

Fine, don't throw in rampant changes but mix up what we already have.

Number one thing for me is to introduce the lost two Primarchs and make them stand out from the rest (IE unique mentality and cool history)

I for one would also like to see a lot more interactions with the Eldar, dark and good, and the Space Marines or see other intelligent alien species interacting with the Imperium.

There's not that many books on the Tau and the Space Marines either, just small pieces of fluff from various manuals/indexes or battles with the Necrons.

I want to see one of the Necron leaders still in possession of their free will perhaps speak to a Imperial Commander/SM chapter master and illuminate them as to what their purpose is, their history, etc in a dark, evil 'I'll tell you about our race and then kill you when I finish" sort of way.

In summary, less fighting against chaos cultists and rescuing hive worlds twenty+ years after they were overrun by Orks/Chaos rebels.

And let's see some development with the Orks, maybe bring back Ghazagul only make him more intelligent and with the potential to truly unite a majority of the scattered Ork warbands.

Or perhaps something bizarre like an alliance between some Orkish warbands and Tau to truly threaten the Imperium? 

Bottom line, we need something fresh and invigorating to the series, maybe a lost STC actually being recovered fully intact by the Imperium and with blueprints to more than one vehicle/weapon/device that we actually see get mass produced in the forge worlds and perhaps lets them explore areas past the illumination of the astrominician?

Maybe they stumble upon an alien race that the Emperor encountered (maybe he even got the tech to create the primarchs for them, which would make Erebus's version a blatant lie) and his presence being so awe inspiring, they begin to worship him or maybe after conversing with the Imperium and learning of their Imperial cult, worship the emperor simply because they like what they're hearing or agree that a being such as the emperor is worthy of worship?

Imagine an alliance between the Imperium and a totally alien race, who the former tolerates simply due to their shared faith in the emperor (and perhaps also they could look at their records and realize the only alien race that didn't take advantage of humanity during the age of strife was them or maybe they were the one alien race who helped defend them?) While there may of course be those who don't trust the aliens, perhaps after a few years they begin to trust them just as they had allowed psychers into use at the council of nikae (sp) ? 

It would be like how the Chaos cultists use daemons in their armies while the imperium has gone at it solo for all this time and then it sort of becomes balanced with the alliance of this alien race.


----------



## faultyvoodoo (Mar 12, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> While there may of course be those who don't trust the aliens, perhaps after a few years they begin to trust them just as they had allowed psychers into use at the council of nikae (sp) ?


IIRC the Council of Nikaea outlawed all psykers and librarians save for the Adeptus Astropathica


I agree with pretty much everything you said though


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

true but then i think that idea was rethought about after the heresy seeing as librarians are held in such high esteem anytime after the heresy and they were seen as a much needed commodity to combat daemons and the like.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

I wish they would just come out with another Black crusade... and give chaos a bone, make them a damned new threat... not like they are an old threat, but all you ever see is the history of the battles, why not make another major Campaigne like they did with Armageddon.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

marneus clagar gets killed by the emporors mindpowers and then sanguinis comes back alive and owns all the tyranids (whith his *legion* which will be re united) then tzeench decides hes had enough of life and makes choas comsume verythig and tzeench dies.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

So the end of 40K then?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

faultyvoodoo said:


> IIRC the Council of Nikaea outlawed all psykers and librarians save for the Adeptus Astropathica
> 
> 
> I agree with pretty much everything you said though


Pretty sure it allowed for pyschers to be used in the Space Marine Legions since they were popping up in all of them especially in Magnus's Thousand Sons but it outright banned sorcery.



Baron Spikey said:


> So the end of 40K then?


The end of _*StaleK *_yes.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay lets look at this from say... a Comic Book point of view. Would you honestly read Spider Man if every adventure was a Flashback when he fought Dok Ock? Maybe Superman relives his Adventures thru space that was cool 20 years ago, never progress thru his stories ever seeing Lois again or interacting Batman. How about Spawn fighting Malbogia over and over and over again and winning every time just to battle the same battle tomorow. "hey good battle today Mal, see you tommorow..."

How abou movies? I like to watch Predator, great flick. now lets say they make another Predator, same exact movie but instead of Dutch fighting pred byhimself he has his pet dog that attacks the alien, it new and different, 40k style. 

Wow 40k adding new BS to the same story is getting fuckin boring. Progress is needed or stagnation will happen.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Speak for yourself, I enjoy the idea that 40K is essentially a historical tale being told (despite it being thousands of years in the future).


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

As a tau player, I want to see more of them. could the tau be the answer to the endless wars that rend the 40k universe? or are they just being manipulated by the ethereals for an equally dark and sinister purpose? either way, the answer lies forward, not back. I'd like to see the technology updated. i'd like to see viral wars, and nano-bio-AI giving rise to new psycher powers (a psyker AI!?). basically, power armour was pretty top-notch in the foregone days of _space hulk_, but now its strictly amature compared to, say _Deus ex_. I want to see 40k incorporate these new ideas, but I don't see how the imperium could accept it (orks... orks are just right out). other races are adaptable enough to find that change (esp. the Tau), and I want to see that happen.


----------



## Lord Hunsadia (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd like to see the Tyranids's enter the Eye of Terror.
I have an amusing mental image of Khorne, Tzannesh, Slaanesh, and Nurgle being chased out by a Hive Tyrant.
x3


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Speak for yourself, I enjoy the idea that 40K is essentially a historical tale being told (despite it being thousands of years in the future).


I just find it kind of funny, sense of irony. Someone who enjoys a concept of the futur telling tales of the past.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Pretty sure it allowed for pyschers to be used in the Space Marine Legions since they were popping up in all of them especially in Magnus's Thousand Sons but it outright banned sorcery.




"...Henceforth, it is my will that no Legion will maintain a Librarius department. All its warriors and instructors must be returned to the battle companies and never again employ any psychic powers." - Page 355 _A Thousand Sons_.


----------



## Partof1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd like Ahriman, or some other Chaos Psyker to come in as a major player.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> "...Henceforth, it is my will that no Legion will maintain a Librarius department. All its warriors and instructors must be returned to the battle companies and never again employ any psychic powers." - Page 355 _A Thousand Sons_.


lol it's like that book is an encyclopedia on the WH40k universe and novel in one, I've seen you pop out a million pieces of info from it lately.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well he is right that the council did outlaw the use of psychic powers.


----------



## faultyvoodoo (Mar 12, 2010)

It wasn't until Roboute drafted the codex astartes post heresy that the Librarius was reinstated.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay so Guilliman basicly gave the Big E the finger again by reinstating the Librarium? 

That guy Breaks up the Legions his Father had made. He then forces his rules and Combat Doctrin on all remaining Loyaltist. Threatens to brand his fellow Primarchs Heretics if they do not conform. Then Reinstates the Librarium the same day he visit the Golden Throne to shit in the Emperors Mouth? 

The Chaos Gods were wrong by picking Horus, it was Guilliman they shoul've gone after. What a prick. :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Wow 40k adding new BS to the same story is getting fuckin boring. Progress is needed or stagnation will happen.


"will"
Theres already stagnation , id like it if they brought out more summer world campaigns like they did with medusa v 
now that was a fun campaign and actually influenced the fluff to a degree
fair enough hearing more revalations about the horus heresy etc is good but i think GW should start advancing the fluff a bit
or atleast do a global campaign that has an ACTUAL impact on the fluff for once 

my 2 cents

chaoz


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to see the lost Primarchs to come back like Russ with the 13th company. 
Roboute Guilliman waking up and starting up a great crusade into the eot. Space marines becoming legions again (true legion size not half [email protected]@ing it). And the start kid starting up or it happens and see how that works out.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

you guys do know that Gw has plans to release a story about the emperor being a c'tan, its actualy wot the pic on front of rule book is representing. The emperor in the middle and chaos and the c'tan on each arm.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

The emperor is supposedly going to be a c'tan, its actually wot the cover of the rule book represents, the emperor in the middle and chaos gods and eldar gods on each arm. That is wot i was told in Gw Birminghan ne way.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Id be happy that when the New CSM Dex comes out will lead to a Campaign with Abbaddon holding Cadia. Then the CSM Players everywhere can live thru Legions crusading rampantly instead of all the small Chaos incursions BS.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lord Rahl said:


> The emperor is supposedly going to be a c'tan, its actually wot the cover of the rule book represents, the emperor in the middle and chaos gods and eldar gods on each arm. That is wot i was told in Gw Birminghan ne way.


How does the emperor suddenly become the oldest living entity in the WH40k universe? That's retarded lol


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

i know it sounds like shite but its just wot i was told, its somthing to do with all the history of man kind being lost in time and nobody really knows the truth about the emporer ne way.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe he told Horus that he was born in the eighth millennium B.C. If it is true that the chaos gods were born during the first and second century A.D., that would mean that he is older than the chaos gods........ so that would mean that he is damn close to being the oldest living thing in existence, assuming that the c'tan could really be considered living.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord Rahl said:


> you guys do know that Gw has plans to release a story about the emperor being a c'tan





Lord Rahl said:


> i know it sounds like shite but its just wot i was told, its somthing to do with all the history of man kind being lost in time and nobody really knows the truth about the emporer ne way.


Sorry, but thats obviously not going to happen! I'd be willing to bet my entire life savings on it!



gen.ahab said:


> that would mean that he is older than the chaos gods........


_Technically_, the Chaos Gods are eternal


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Technically, no they aren’t, as the death of the eldar gods would suggest, warp entities aren’t eternal.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Technically, no they aren’t, as the death of the eldar gods would suggest, warp entities aren’t eternal.


Firstly its not certain that the Eldar Gods were actually warp entities. Secondly whose to say they are actually dead? - In the Warp they may well endure...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Slaanesh killed almost all of the Eldar gods when he was born. The only ones that survived were Cegorach, Khaine and some other one whose name I cannot recall. 

What the hell else would they be besides warp beings??


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Slaanesh killed almost all of the Eldar gods when he was born. The only ones that survived were Cegorach, Khaine and some other one whose name I cannot recall.
> 
> What the hell else would they be besides warp beings??


spiritual beings capable of inter-dimensional travel and have control of the warp


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Okay so Guilliman basicly gave the Big E the finger again by reinstating the Librarium?
> 
> That guy Breaks up the Legions his Father had made. He then forces his rules and Combat Doctrin on all remaining Loyaltist. Threatens to brand his fellow Primarchs Heretics if they do not conform. Then Reinstates the Librarium the same day he visit the Golden Throne to shit in the Emperors Mouth?
> 
> The Chaos Gods were wrong by picking Horus, it was Guilliman they shoul've gone after. What a prick. :laugh:


hahahhaa + rep


i'd like to see 1. new Tau auxiliaries, not just Kroot and Vespid, 2. DE 'mindfuck' the Imperium somehow... :good: and 3. the revelation of a 'new' Emperor...dunno something different, another 'godlike' figure to lead the Imperium...before they get 'mindfucked' by the DE :grin:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Thnx for the Rep :grin:, I just love cracking on Guilliman. Its a Chaos thing.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

yes it must be, but also its all so funny because it's true :grin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Slaanesh killed almost all of the Eldar gods when he was born. The only ones that survived were Cegorach, Khaine and some other one whose name I cannot recall.


I believe the other one you are looking for is Isha (or at least so a single Craftworld legend goes).

My point was that if they truly were the gods of the Eldar race and _if_ they were pure warp entities, arguably they are eternal. Slaanesh is said to have consumed the Eldar Gods and stole their power, so as an example - it could be argued that the Eldar gods still endure as part of Slaanesh.



gen.ahab said:


> What the hell else would they be besides warp beings??


Who knows, but find me the source that states they are warp beings and i'll retract my point.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Kale Hellas said:


> spiritual beings capable of inter-dimensional travel and have control of the warp


Spiritual beings who have control of the warp? Those are warp entities. The eldar gods are warp entities, there's nothing else they can be. Some people may argue that they didn't used to be, potentially being ascended old ones, but that's irrelevant as it's what they are _now_.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Technically, no they aren’t, as the death of the eldar gods would suggest, warp entities aren’t eternal.


Aus. the Chaos gods are like living embodiements of emotions, they are eternal unless you simply turn off your emotions forever and put them to sleep. but even then they are still alive. they are almost on the same level as a force of nature(if you think like me)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

But, as the fall of the eldar gods shows, they can be absorbed or scattered. Yes their essence will remain but not conscious. What made them what they were is no longer there so in a sense they are dead.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

no i wouldnt say that... as the eldar gods didnt execist(thats the templar in me) but yeah they could be scattered... the avatar of khain is like suppose to be a shard of khain from his body. which i hav heard called a warp being so it is likely they are warp beings.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I wanna see Abbadon get out of the mindset of 'if at first you don't suceed try again' bull and actually kick some arse...

...before getting raped by Marneus Calgar and the Ultrasmurfs.

Damnit GW have hacked my computer again.

Oh and I wanna see what would happen if a Tau and a Human got busy.


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lord Rahl said:


> you guys do know that Gw has plans to release a story about the emperor being a c'tan, its actualy wot the pic on front of rule book is representing. The emperor in the middle and chaos and the c'tan on each arm.


well if thats true the Mechanicum of Mars was right to think he was(is) the god machine reborn, and thats the only way "I" think he could make so many thing likes Imperium web way, space marines and so many other things. I do know he had help from the Mechanicm of Mars and those std things.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> But, as the fall of the eldar gods shows, they can be absorbed or scattered. Yes their essence will remain but not conscious. What made them what they were is no longer there so in a sense they are dead.


Key term there being 'in a sense'. You could still argue they are eternal, based on the theory that they still exist (in some form or another) within Slaanesh.



Snowy said:


> I wanna see Abbadon get out of the mindset of 'if at first you don't suceed try again' bull and actually kick some arse...




‘With respect, sir, all of your previous crusades have failed’.
‘Is that so? Are you on of my inner circle, to judge whether my plans came to pass and my objectives were met?’ - _Soul Hunter_ Page 163.




army310 said:


> well if thats true the Mechanicum of Mars was right to think he was(is) the god machine reborn, and thats the only way "I" think he could make so many thing likes Imperium web way, space marines and so many other things. I do know he had help from the Mechanicm of Mars and those std things.


STC's had nothing to do with the Imperial Webway or the creation of the Primarchs/Astartes (that we know of anyway).

Also a C'tan wouldn't have been able to aid the Emperor create the Imperial Webway or Astartes/Primarchs. The C'tan are anathema to the Warp, they cannot understand it, therefore they couldn't have aided the Emperor create the Imperial Webway/Primarchs.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

‘With respect, sir, all of your previous crusades have failed’.
‘Is that so? Are you on of my inner circle, to judge whether my plans came to pass and my objectives were met?’ - _Soul Hunter_ Page 163.
[/QUOTE]

That means so little to me Child. Whats that suppose to get at? I know each Abbaddon Crusade is achieving some paticular goals and what not, but the aim has always been Cadia each time and in that regard hes failed, alot.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> ‘With respect, sir, all of your previous crusades have failed’.
> ‘Is that so? Are you on of my inner circle, to judge whether my plans came to pass and my objectives were met?’ - _Soul Hunter_ Page 163.
> 
> 
> That means so little to me Child. Whats that suppose to get at? I know each Abbaddon Crusade is achieving some paticular goals and what not, but the aim has always been Cadia each time and in that regard hes failed, alot.


Firstly, that quote wasn't directed at you. Secondly, your simply ignoring the quote by what you just said. And Thirdly, each crusade's goal has not been Cadia, in fact most havn't been (actually its even plausable that none have had the primary objective of taking Cadia).


----------



## army310 (Feb 11, 2010)

my bad STC not std 
but you got to think he must have had help that was xenos or something


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

army310 said:


> my bad STC not std
> but you got to think he must have had help that was xenos or something


Well, the most likely source of help he had was from the Chaos Gods, which is implied and/or stated in some source material (more so implied in the creation of the Primarchs rather than anything else though).


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Key term there being 'in a sense'. You could still argue they are eternal, based on the theory that they still exist (in some form or another) within Slaanesh.


Fred "Billy is ALIVE!"
Jim "BIlly is alive? HOW?! We just saw him be blown into itty bitty bits."
Fred "Yes...... but I can see the itty bitty bits!!!! BILLY LIVES!!!!!!!!!!"
Just because the parts exist doesn't mean they still live. :laugh:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Fred "Billy is ALIVE!"
> Jim "BIlly is alive? HOW?! We just saw him be blown into itty bitty bits."
> Fred "Yes...... but I can see the itty bitty bits!!!! BILLY LIVES!!!!!!!!!!"
> Just because the parts exist doesn't mean they still live. :laugh:


Indeed  - But take into account that were talking about the Warp here.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child is right in regards to Abaddon's Black Crusades- the 12th Black Crusade (The Gothic War) didn't revolve around an assault on Cadia at all, instead the intent was to capture the Blackstone Fortresses.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The same basic principles should apply. They are beings of pure energy so in that respect they can never be destroyed totaly but since the only thing that makes them distinct is their conciousness.


----------



## claenn (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm really interested in the rise of the Void Dragon. That would be a disaster for the Imperium in my opinion.

What would the Inquisition and the Mechanicum think about it?
Inquisiton: "We knew it!"
Mechanicum: "Oh f... well, we may have a problem here."

I have no idea ^^

And what is going on with Eisenhorn and Cherubael? What are they doing?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Hopefully we'll find out about Eisenhorn and Cherubael in the 3rd trilogy from Dan Abnett, the 'Bequinn' trilogy.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> The same basic principles should apply. They are beings of pure energy so in that respect they can never be destroyed totaly but since the only thing that makes them distinct is their conciousness.


Whose to say they still don't maintain a form of consciousness?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Firstly, that quote wasn't directed at you. Secondly, your simply ignoring the quote by what you just said. And Thirdly, each crusade's goal has not been Cadia, in fact most havn't been (actually its even plausable that none have had the primary objective of taking Cadia).


Firsttly, I know. Secondly, I dont understand the quote at all. And Thirdly... (reading, reading)...... I thought that each goal for Abbaddon was "mainly" Cadia.




Baron Spikey said:


> Child is right in regards to Abaddon's Black Crusades- the 12th Black Crusade (The Gothic War) didn't revolve around an assault on Cadia at all, instead the intent was to capture the Blackstone Fortresses.



Ahhhhhhh..... See CotE, why cant you be more direct, but nooo, you had to qoute in cryptic hints. I felt like a Blue Scribe trying to understand Fate Weaver :laugh:. I thought the Gothic War was a totaly seperate event from the Black Crusades.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Secondly, I dont understand the quote at all.


The quote is Talos (a Night Lord) claiming that all of Abaddon's previous crusades had failed, and Abaddon stating that who was he to say what his objcetives were and whether or not they were achieved.




Warlock in Training said:


> And Thirdly... (reading, reading)...... I thought that each goal for Abbaddon was "mainly" Cadia.


Well some Black Crusades goals have seemed to have been Cadia. But who are we to know what Abaddon's true purposes/objectives were? His invasions of Cadia may well just be a diversion to achieve some other unknown goal, we simply don't know.



Warlock in Training said:


> Ahhhhhhh..... See CotE, why cant you be more direct, but nooo, you had to qoute in cryptic hints. I felt like a Blue Scribe trying to understand Fate Weaver :laugh:. I thought the Gothic War was a totaly seperate event from the Black Crusades.


I thought the quote was pretty straight forward myself. 

And as the Baron said, the Gothic War essentially was the 12th Black Crusade.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

There is actually a thread regarding Black Crusades already floating around
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=57738

Big mind fuck is that it was the Deceiver who manipulated circumstances in order for Abaddon to go after the Blackstone Fortresses.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Whose to say they still don't maintain a form of consciousness?


Show me that they do. There is no reason to believe that they remained conscious after they were absorbed into slaanesh.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Show me that they do. There is no reason to believe that they remained conscious after they were absorbed into slaanesh.


 simmer. the thread isn't about whether something is true or not. its "stuff i want to see happen." And besides, the Eldar gods keeping some form of consciousness is an interesting speculation.

If Slaanesh didn't take on some traits of the Eldar gods once It absorbed them, how do you explain the Tyranids? They take on traits of the biomasses that they devour. Why would a god not get that power?

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> simmer. the thread isn't about whether something is true or not. its "stuff i want to see happen." And besides, the Eldar gods keeping some form of consciousness is an interesting speculation.
> 
> CP


That’s not what we were arguing about. Look through the thread and you will figure it out.:grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> That’s not what we were arguing about. Look through the thread and you will figure it out.:grin:


from what i can tell, it is what you were arguing about. CotE brought up the speculation that even though the Eldar gods (being of pure energy, as you stated) were absorbed into Slaanesh, 


CotE said:


> who's to say they don't still maintain a form on consciousness?


and you replied asking for proof;


gen.ahab said:


> Show me that they do. There is no reason to believe that they remained conscious after they were absorbed into slaanesh.


its purely speculation, there doesn't have to be any proof that it is true. Thats the beauty of speculation in the first place. And besides, why is there no reason to believe they remained conscious? Sounds like a pretty plausible argument to me.

CP

No offense meant by the "simmer," it was not only directed at you, it just seemed like there was a little 'edge' to a few of the replies, so i'm taking preemptive measures.

:drinks:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, my apologies. I was under the impression you though I was just randomly shooting down an idea that someone had about what would be cool to see, apparently I was wrong. No big deal. :biggrin: Oh and there is no reason to believe they remained conscious because there has been no signs of them in several thousand years. But I suppose there is a slight chance that they may linger but I would say that the odds of that being the case are fairly slim.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

fair enough. :drinks:

CP


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just a quick thought but has Slaanesh actually destroyed all the eldar gods he got his claws into? I know Nurgle came swooping in (he flies through the air with the greatest of ease) and saved Isha but what about the others?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Khorne saves khaines ass and the laughing god well...... I suppose he sneaked out.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Khorne saves khaines ass and the laughing god well...... I suppose he sneaked out.


that doesn't seem like khorne, are you sure it wasn't khornes wimpy little nerd brothr Corn? (haha bad joke)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Tzeentch, stole the Laughing God, a God who does things for shits and giggles, would surely save the laughing God....wouldnt he?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Tzeentch, stole the Laughing God, a God who does things for shits and giggles, would surely save the laughing God....wouldnt he?


Tzeentech didn't devour him, he's hiding in the Webway somewhere, probably in the Black Library. He was also responsible for making one of the Ctan go insane by devouring other Ctan.

Khaine, the eldar avatar of war, fought against Slaanesh to try and save the Eldar.

He got owned and Slaanesh kidnapped him but this pissed off Khorne, because Khaine was 'his' pet, probably because they were both advocates of war.

So Khorne beat the shit out of Slaanesh and took Khaine back, but apparently in doing so, Khaine broke into a million pieces which are now found scattered in various Eldar craftworlds.

Nurgle also kidnapped an Eldar female deity, apparently she was stolen as well by Slaanesh but I dislike the rape fluff I've heard/read, that shit is just unnecessary and retarded. I've also heard he just tests out his new poisons on her because she's immortal and heals super quick, and I prefer this bit of fluff.

I've just thought of something, the Eldar pantheon, if they are truly warp based powers, why weren't they stronger than Slaanesh, especially since they are *much *older than him. 

All the warp powers became what they are for absorbing emotions over many years, so why didn't or couldn't the eldar pantheon do so as well? 

I think they are even older than the other three chaos powers, so it would make sense that they would be stronger than the chaos powers and yet they got destroyed easily.

So the only logical conclusion I can come up with is that they did not emerge from the warp and are perhaps Old Ones in a different form or something completely different.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> If Slaanesh didn't take on some traits of the Eldar gods once It absorbed them, how do you explain the Tyranids? They take on traits of the biomasses that they devour. Why would a god not get that power?


Interesting 



gen.ahab said:


> Show me that they do. There is no reason to believe that they remained conscious after they were absorbed into slaanesh.


There is no reason not to believe it! I think this is another one we'll have to agree to disagree on 

I find it perfectly plausable that Warp entities can be described as eternal, and thus always retain a form of consciousness. I mean there are countless possibilities given its the warp, maybe the energy of gods transmute into other, new gods when the time arises, and consciousness is also passed on (Like the Eldar Gods into Slaanesh) - almost anything is possible given the warp.



Malus Darkblade said:


> Tzeentech didn't devour him, he's hiding in the Webway somewhere, probably in the Black Library.


Indeed. Although I personally always liked the fan-theory that Cegorach actually _is_ the Webway 



Malus Darkblade said:


> He was also responsible for making one of the Ctan go insane by devouring other Ctan.


It was either him or the Deciever. Both are which to have noted to have done the deed, and both are noted as having disguised themselves as the other on several occasions - therefore could have been either.



Malus Darkblade said:


> Nurgle also kidnapped an Eldar female deity, apparently she was stolen as well by Slaanesh but I dislike the rape fluff I've heard/read, that shit is just unnecessary and retarded. I've also heard he just tests out his new poisons on her because she's immortal and heals super quick, and I prefer this bit of fluff.


Nothing has ever been mentioned about rape in the Chaos Daemons Codex, where it is revealed that Isha resides with Nurlge in the Garden of Nurlge, you may have just heard that on a forum - but its certainly not mentioned in the codex.  - Essentially Nurgle just tests out his poisons and concuctions on her, and because she is a goddess of healing she is able to heal herself every time, but the time it takes for her to heal herself is measured by Nurgle as to how good the disease/poisonn was.



Malus Darkblade said:


> I've just thought of something, the Eldar pantheon, if they are truly warp based powers, why weren't they stronger than Slaanesh, especially since they are *much *older than him.


Age is not a concept at all within the warp. There are no older or younger gods, they are all equal and eternal. 



Malus Darkblade said:


> All the warp powers became what they are for absorbing emotions over many years, so why didn't or couldn't the eldar pantheon do so as well?
> 
> I think they are even older than the other three chaos powers, so it would make sense that they would be stronger than the chaos powers and yet they got destroyed easily.
> 
> So the only logical conclusion I can come up with is that they did not emerge from the warp and are perhaps Old Ones in a different form or something completely different.


The main logical conclusion I can draw is that the Eldar Pantheon were greatly waning in power and influence during the later years of the Eldar Empire. The Eldar had become corrupt, decadent and hedonistic - therefore starving the Eldar Pantheon of their power and giving influence and power to the rising Slaanesh instead.

When Slaanesh burst into conscoiusness, she consumed trillions upon trillions of Eldar Souls (which we know boosts the power of Chaos Gods from the Chaos Marine Codex) and had been constantly fed for thousands of years by the Eldar's hedonism prior to that. The Eldar Pantheon who rose up and took up arms against the new Eldar God, the Dark Prince that now represented Eldar society - had likely been weakened and depraved by their former worshippers throughout the period leading up to the fall. This coupled with the fact that Slaanesh also consumed and absorbed the Eldar Gods after she defeated them guarenteed that Slaanesh was the stronger. And by the time Slaanesh faced Khaine, not only had she consumed almost the entire Eldar Empire but also most of the Eldar Pantheon making her nigh unstoppable.

Also on a side note, it seems that not all Warp Entities absorb and feed off of emotions. The Eldar Gods and Gork and Mork as two examples seem not to have. Gork & Mork are essentially the presence of the Orks in the Warp given form, same with the Eldar Gods - each representing a part of Eldar Society. The Chaos Gods (albeit the ones who make up the vast majority of the Immaterial Pantheon) seem to be the only ones who are concepts based off mortal emotions.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I was going to ask why was Slaanesh the only one who thrived based on their emotions but I guess it makes sense that the eldar pantheon thrived on other aspects of Eldar culture/life.

But then again if the Eldar pantheon weakened as a result of the rise of Eldar hedonism, then what were they really living on prior to the fall of the Eldar race? What else is there besides emotions, for the term encompasses everything?

Gork and Mork are the collective presence of the Orks in the warp but I've heard/read that they're one and the same but following this logic, the Eldar would surely just have two or maybe a few more deities, no? 

The Orks were always a heavily populated race and yet all they could conjure in the warp was one/two deities while the Eldar had a lot more. 

Yes the eldar culture was far, far more intricate but if Slaanesh was the result of their emotions, again I ask what were the Eldar pantheon thriving on? 

Or is Slaanesh simply a representation of their hedonism going unchecked? If this was the case, it would make sense that the Eldar pantheon *did *thrive on Eldar emotions, but in a controlled manner.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Yeah I was going to ask why was Slaanesh the only one who thrived based on their emotions but I guess it makes sense that the eldar pantheon thrived on other aspects of Eldar culture/life.
> 
> But then again if the Eldar pantheon weakened as a result of the rise of Eldar hedonism, then what were they really living on prior to the fall of the Eldar race? What else is there besides emotions, for the term encompasses everything?
> 
> ...


Well the Eldar didn't have the opportunity for pure hedonism prior the establishment of the Eldar Empire as the dominant power in the Galaxy. But when they were established as such they didn't have to fight to defend their empire or work to preserve it or their way of life, they (in their incredibly long life spans) were able to pursue every single whim they had, which eventually devolved into the rise of the pleasure cults, which began to give rise to Slaanesh.

Prior to that the Eldar Pantheon seemed to represent an aspect of the Eldar Psyche/Society. They were not necessarily created/fed/sustained on the emotions of the Eldar (although that may have played a part), but rather just the Eldar's presence (which at the time had a profound effect on the galaxy and thus the warp) in the warp manifested into deities - worship/faith/belief may have been the moulding tool (so to speak) by which these deities were created in the Warp - Each god represented a part of the Eldar Psyche but were manfiested as they were through the Eldar's belief in them. As Eldar society (and thus each individual Eldar) began to devolve into hedonistic ways, so to were their gods weakened and shunned. Eventually Slaanesh would gain consciousness and consume the remaining Eldar gods, becoming the most dominant Eldar God in the galaxy. But of course over time she has attuned herself more generally, and is probably now more invested in humanity than in the Eldar.

The comparison with the Orks is a rocky one - as you said Eldar society was much more complex than that of the Orks, The Orks are represented by Gork and Mork (cunningly brutal and brutally cunning) which represent basically every aspect of Ork society, there is no need for them to have any more gods - simply because their psyche is already fully represented within Gork and Mork.

Thats my thoughts anyway 

EDIT: I just read that back and it sounds a bit heavy, hope it comes across okay!


----------



## moodswing (Mar 10, 2010)

the concept of Slaanesh being far stronger than the Eldar pantheon due to having consumed the Eldar and being high on a wave of hedonism only applies _if_ the Eldar pantheobn are warp entities and the same rules of power that applied to Slaanesh applied to them.

If however, if they were powerful mortals (aka Old Ones) they'd have been no real match for a true Warp God, especially one whose birth formed to EoT.

What I want to see happen is the return of the lost Craftworlds. 3 Craftworlds that left the galaxy millenia ago, return, at the head of a massive and supremely power host of Eldar,

These are not Eldar as the Galaxy knows them. These have broken out of their genetic dead-end. vital and powerful, immortal. psychic and ferocious. They lead their own great crusade to subjugate and unify the galaxy against the final coming of the Yngir.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

moodswing said:


> the concept of Slaanesh being far stronger than the Eldar pantheon due to having consumed the Eldar and being high on a wave of hedonism only applies _if_ the Eldar pantheobn are warp entities and the same rules of power that applied to Slaanesh applied to them.
> 
> If however, if they were powerful mortals (aka Old Ones) they'd have been no real match for a true Warp God, especially one whose birth formed to EoT.


Yeah of course, my above post was based on the _assumption_ that they are/were warp entities.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I just can't see why people are disregarding the fact that the chaos powers were non-sentient blobs in their *infancy *floating around in the warp while the Old Ones and the Necrons/Ctan were alive and well and at the top of their game.

We don't know why the Old Ones became extinct, if they even are that, or the true extent of the Ctan's or the Old Ones power, the latter of which created psychically attuned races who became the fodder through which the chaos powers now feed off of.

The chaos powers are_ simply leeching their power indirectly_ from the Old Ones, and never did something as grand as create an entire race amongst other things.

There I said it, take that COTE


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> I just can't see why people are disregarding the fact that the chaos powers were non-sentient blobs in their *infancy *floating around in the warp while the Old Ones and the Necrons/Ctan were alive and well and at the top of their game.


Who is disregarding that? But _Technically_ speaking, they were 'non-sentient blobs', fully-fledged Chaos Gods, and didn't even exist at all (all at the same time) during the time of the Old Ones (and for that matter even in M41).



Malus Darkblade said:


> We don't know why the Old Ones became extinct


Enslaver Plague essentially. Although it is plausable that a few are still around.



Malus Darkblade said:


> The chaos powers are simply leeching their power indirectly from the Old Ones.
> 
> There I said it, take that COTE


I fail to see how that statement would be a problem for me


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Who is disregarding that? But _Technically_ speaking, they were 'non-sentient blobs', fully-fledged Chaos Gods, and didn't even exist at all (all at the same time) during the time of the Old Ones (and for that matter even in M41).


Everyone is disregarding that, quickly joining in on the bandwagon that nothing can beat the chaos powers and that they're the most powerful thing there ever was lol.

How were they fully-fledged chaos powers while remaining non-sentient? Or were you implying that they unconsciously stored all this emotion-derived energy and eventually when they gained consciousness, their stored energy empowered them?

Yes my point exactly, they didn't exist during the lifetime of the Old Ones, which just goes to show that they are not eternal and that they haven't always been there or are as powerful as people seem to imply.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Enslaver Plague essentially. Although it is plausable that a few are still around.


Yeah the plague did its damage but I don't think it wiped them out, I'm certain they had precautions and what not. 

I think they simply packed up and left because they realized what would happen in the future thanks to their creation of psychically attuned races, and they didn't have the heart to wipe them out and they probably predicted the rise of the Chaos powers and left the burden of dealing with them on their creations.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I fail to see how that statement would be a problem for me


I was just attacking the notion that the chaos powers were all powerful and what have you before anything/everyone else.


----------



## moodswing (Mar 10, 2010)

The Old Ones probably died out because they were immortal. Immortal races do not breed. Definitely not well. Evolution to immortality would have led to the loss of ability to breed (and any physical gender differentiation). Over time (i.e. dozens of millenia), they would have died out, one by one.

@Malus: Why do you insist on thinking that age has anything to do with power? It does not. 

The chaos gods are what the Marvel / DC universe call _conceptual beings_. Akin to Neil Gaiman's Endless even. All said and done, the Old Ones and the C'tan in Necrodermis form are still mortal creatures.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

moodswing said:


> The Old Ones probably died out because they were immortal. Immortal races do not breed. Definitely not well. Evolution to immortality would have led to the loss of ability to breed (and any physical gender differentiation). Over time (i.e. dozens of millenia), they would have died out, one by one.


They were not immortal, they just had very long lifespans like the Eldar who, despite their long lifespans could breed well, numbering in the trillions prior to their fall.



moodswing said:


> @Malus: Why do you insist on thinking that age has anything to do with power? It does not.


I'm arguing with the fact that the chaos powers are not eternal and I've mentioned the Old Ones because they were there before the chaos powers emerged into what we see them as in the 40k universe.

Old generally = you have a lot of time to work with the universe and all its hidden secrets. 




moodswing said:


> The chaos gods are what the Marvel / DC universe call _conceptual beings_. Akin to Neil Gaiman's Endless even. All said and done, the Old Ones and the C'tan in Necrodermis form are still mortal creatures.


While mortal, we do not know the extent of their powers other than the fact that the Old ones created _entire _races who in turn empower the chaos powers.


----------



## moodswing (Mar 10, 2010)

The races created by the OO do not derive their power from the OO; and the Chaos Gods derive their power from the scale of emotion the lesser races put out. 

While the OOs were around long before the Chaos Gods, their immense but yet finite powers aren't a match for the power of a being who is the personification of the rage of several billion trillion beings, which would by nature be infinite.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Everyone is disregarding that, quickly joining in on the bandwagon that nothing can beat the chaos powers and that they're the most powerful thing there ever was lol.


I can't see anyone doing that.



Malus Darkblade said:


> How were they fully-fledged chaos powers while remaining non-sentient? Or were you implying that they unconsciously stored all this emotion-derived energy and eventually when they gained consciousness, their stored energy empowered them?
> 
> Yes my point exactly, they didn't exist during the lifetime of the Old Ones, which just goes to show that they are not eternal and that they haven't always been there or are as powerful as people seem to imply.


No, you misunderstand me  - I mean that the Chaos Gods technically don't even exist in M41. They exist in a timeless realm, one that isn't hindered by the laws of physics - Therefore the Chaos Gods both existed and didn't exist during the Chronological Age of the dominance of the Old Ones.



Malus Darkblade said:


> Yeah the plague did its damage but I don't think it wiped them out, I'm certain they had precautions and what not.
> 
> I think they simply packed up and left because they realized what would happen in the future thanks to their creation of psychically attuned races, and they didn't have the heart to wipe them out and they probably predicted the rise of the Chaos powers and left the burden of dealing with them on their creations.


I don't have my copy on me here, but im pretty sure the Necrons Codex says they were mostly wiped out.



Malus Darkblade said:


> I'm arguing with the fact that the chaos powers are not eternal


Any pure warp entities can fairly easily be described as Eternal, as can the Warp itself. 

For example, Slaanesh may have gained consciousness at the point of the Fall of the Eldar, but at the same time already existed prior to the Fall, and at the beginning of the universe, whilst at the same time has never existed at all.

Your looking at it from a chronological perspective, which is a mistake when dealing with the Warp.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

could the old ones have created the psychic races with the idea of them creating the chaos gods and being the ultimate weapon against the c'tan?!

CotE you will probably go against this but it does have abit of basis in the thinking of they forsaw the effect the eldar would have on the eldar gods and as they seemed to be the masters of the warp in a sense ie creating webway. 
maybe they saw some skeen of the future were the chaos gods helped rid the universe of the c'tan and choose one evil over another. times were desperate and that could have been the best option.

discuss!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Unknown Primarch said:


> could the old ones have created the psychic races with the idea of them creating the chaos gods and being the ultimate weapon against the c'tan?!
> 
> CotE you will probably go against this but it does have abit of basis in the thinking of they forsaw the effect the eldar would have on the eldar gods and as they seemed to be the masters of the warp in a sense ie creating webway.
> maybe they saw some skeen of the future were the chaos gods helped rid the universe of the c'tan and choose one evil over another. times were desperate and that could have been the best option.
> ...


I find it perfectly plausable - although highly unlikely.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

I want to see what would happen if a commissar was placed in temporary control of a space marine company. Would they actually listen to his orders or would there be an unfortunate case of friendly fire?


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

um ok i just read through 3 or 4 pages debating wether the eldar gods were dead and what not in a thread about things you want to see hapen are we by any chance geting off topic guys?

any how i think that if gw went bankrupt they would make an amazing hurrah wich brings me to what i want to see hapen

the golden throne will lose power as well as terra for a momen due to system failuirs the emp. will rencarnate rally all the forces of the imperium go on one mega crusade

the missing primarchs will be found the sleping ones will awake 

the eldar wil be finished of once and for all thus spawning their super god from there soul system thing and if hes as bad ass as the codex and other things ive read make him out to be he'll enter the warp and anialate the chaos gods.

the surviving chaos forces will go on desperat assualts againdt anything they can find without leader ship but the deamon prince primarchs will rally them into a super battle against the imperium

tyranids and orks will fight till one or the other wins if orks win the imperium will burn ther planets and tyranids will have there ships ownd by the world eater bomb from the istivan drop massacre if you dont know what it is

tau will start to question the etherals and start super cival wars and become extinct 

and by the end of it all the imperium will be so ravaged it will be unable to continue


----------



## Lord Hunsadia (Apr 30, 2009)

scubamansam said:


> um ok i just read through 3 or 4 pages debating wether the eldar gods were dead and what not in a thread about things you want to see hapen are we by any chance geting off topic guys?
> 
> any how i think that if gw went bankrupt they would make an amazing hurrah wich brings me to what i want to see hapen
> 
> ...


Nice idea man but what about the Necron and Dark Eldar?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

scubamansam said:


> the eldar wil be finished of once and for all thus spawning their super god from there soul system thing and if hes as bad ass as the codex and other things ive read make him out to be he'll enter the warp and anialate the chaos gods.


Firstly Ynnead has fleeting mentions at best in the source material so its hard to discern any water-tight theories. But I've always interpreted it as the Eldar believe/hope that Ynnead will release Slaanesh's stranglehold over them, thus shattering the Thirst.

Slaanesh could not be out-right destroyed by Ynnead, for as long as mortals endure - so will Slaanesh in some form or another.

And as for actually being able to challenge Slaanesh (let alone the other 3 Major Chaos Gods), I find it unlikely Ynnead would be able to triumph. Slaanesh is being constantly fed by all mortals with a warp presence, the souls of her worshippers and by her fortunes in the Great Game. As well as the fact that upon her birth countless Trillions of Eldar were outright consumed. Where as Ynnead would only be powered by the souls of the Eldar in the infinity circuits (a few billion perhaps?). 

So in my opinion, its plausable that Ynnead could somehow release Slaanesh's Iron Grip on the Eldar race and possibly reduce/eradicate the thirst, but as for defeating Slaanesh? I can't see it as even plausable. 

And as for Ynnead challenging Nurgle, Khorne and Tzeentch as well - firstly I don't believe that is mentioned in any source material, only the hope of battling Slaanesh is mentioned - and secondly there is simply no chance in that department whatsoever.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It doesn't matter if it is plausible or not if the man thinks it would be cool than he can think it is cool. Besides, a part of the legend is that he will only come out when he has sufficient power to defeat Slaanesh forever. If that is so then perhaps it will be able to consume slaanesh and take slaanesh's power for itself. Perhaps then he would have the power to confront the remaining chaos gods.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

ya at the time i just forgot about the crons and de

the de go along with being whiped out with the eldar

and the crons will go back to sleep in there tomb planets untill new life spawns or the suns the tomb planets orbit around go super nova screwing up the orbit and launceing them out into deep space


----------

